# The PIGGIES are HERE!-pics



## RexLovables (Nov 1, 2009)

I will explain everything about the pics. Read on.




Ok, This is there cage. YES, i know it is VERY small but its what came with one of the piggies. So it will have to work untill i get them a new one this week. I DID get them LOTS of toys and nice things though so that they are happy  Here are the pics of the cage.

Front view:






Left view:





Right view:





Middle view:






And now,


Pics of the piggies :biggrin2:

This is Razzberri, She is 6 months old. girl. Kinda timid but i can work with her, She loves to cuddle once she calms down though. She is all white with the bed head fur and she has pretty BLUE eyes!





And this is Blakberri, She is only 4 months old. She is a mommy(just weaned a baby). She is EVRY sweet and LOVES to be held. Her fur is vweird, its like corse and kinda curly..Its so cute! I really like her.





These are pics of both of them...





















And this little guy is the baby to Blakberri, he was the piggy i WAS originaly going to get but HE turned out to be a HE and not a SHE so i took his mommy instead(This pic is of him on the day he was born)


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

They are soooo CUTE!! I love the names. 



She was a young mommy. Do they breed pigs that young?

Edit: I love the long hair on the multi-color one.White one my fave.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

Their cage is set up really nice. You did a good job!! :biggrin2:


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 1, 2009)

:shock: Can I come stay with you? I can pretend to be a guinea pig or a bunny if you'd like.

They're very cute.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 1, 2009)

Aww they're really cute!

I'm just curious, but that looks like rabbit food in their dish...is it? If so I don't think it's safe for them to eat rabbit food...but I could be wrong. I've never owned a piggy - and I don't pay much attention to the food in the piggies cages at my 4-H leaders house or at county fair. lol. 

Anyway, they're simply adorable! And that picture of the baby is TOO cute! :inlove:

Emily


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 1, 2009)

It is Guinea pig food, looks just the same


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 1, 2009)

*RexLovables wrote: *


> It is Guinea pig food, looks just the same



That's what I figured, lol. 

Emily


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 1, 2009)

Awww, they are so adorable! I love their names too. :hearts:
Looks like a nice cozy set-up until they get their upgrade.


----------



## Double N (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh....I would take that little baby boy!

And I don't even like piggies!!!

The girls look so sweet! Especially the one where they are both in the little wood house together.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 1, 2009)

I moved this thread to the Let Your Hare Down section. Although they are cute, thisthread is really is more appropriate there.

Dave


----------



## Seras (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG they are so cute!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 1, 2009)

They are gorgeus! I feel so sorry for poor Blackberri  Much, much too young to have had babies!


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 1, 2009)

Note:

I got the Guinea pigs a new cage today. Same cage as the ones the bunnies are in.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

Adorable! :thumbup


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 1, 2009)

They are cute.

What is the dimensions of the cage?


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Nov 1, 2009)

Cute pictures!

Emily


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 1, 2009)

dimension is 41" x 20"


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 1, 2009)

Isn't it the Super Pet Extra Large cage? If so the dimensions are 40Â½"L x 18"W x 20Â½"H. 

Guineapigcages.com recommends providing minimum 7.5 sq ft for two pigs, while 10.5 sq feet being recommended. They bring up very valid points on why cages following those recommendations are superior. 

Here is an example of 10.5 sq foot cage that houses two males.


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 2, 2009)

ok well then i can buy another cage and connect it like i did with the girls cage then it will be double the size. and yes, its the cage your talking about.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe someone else, I did too, about the floor space they needed before you got them. Why did you ignore it?

Guinea pig people out there, would them two cages together count because of the side they will have to walk over? I am not sure myself, I would really think not because they need the big space to run. With the part dividing the cages, even with a ramp, it would not be easy for them to do laps, and such, through both cages.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 2, 2009)

Good point, no I don't believe it would count. They need to have a flat space. The sides of that cage are quite high, it would make it impossible for them to run laps, which is one of the reasons they require such spacious cages. Both my boys run laps in there cage like little thoroughbreds on a racetrack everyday.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 2, 2009)

Why on earth would you buy ANOTHER $60-$70 cage when you can get grids & coroplast for $40 or so and build the piggies a massive cage, like they are supposed to have? Take back the other SP cage, build a cube cage, and save the rest of the money for a vet fund.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 2, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Why on earth would you buy ANOTHER $60-$70 cage when you can get grids & coroplast for $40 or so and build the piggies a massive cage, like they are supposed to have? Take back the other SP cage, build a cube cage, and save the rest of the money for a vet fund.



I recall her saying NIC cages are to big and dirty looking for her. That she perfered the clean look of a petstore cage.

Plus, do them cages not cost in the hundreds, like$150?I have yet to see any Petstore cage cost under $80, myself, and they where mega tiny.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 2, 2009)

My Super Pet Giant cage, actually larger then a 3x2 nic cage, was only $139 for a 2 pack. The cage that RexLovables has it like $70 or so through PetSmart, I believe.


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 3, 2009)

I will keep the cage in case i need it for something and would someone mind sending me a site (if you know of one) to were i can order "grid" or whatever to make a BIG guinea pig cage for them? You all seam angry with me for some reason..like i am doing something wrong..why?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you have a Target near by? They sell the grids in the organization section (you may have to wander the store a bit to find them). You will probably want to buy 2 boxes, because you can't use the massive holed cubes that the company has been making...pigs can get stuck in those holes.

You can buy the coroplast from a sign shop. I can buy a 8ft x 4ft sheet here for about $20. That is plenty big enough to make high sides.

If you look on the cavycages website, then it tells you all about cube cages .


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 3, 2009)

I think most of us are just aggervated at your sheer ignorance of what we say. We spend our time trying to help and you totally ignore what is said until someone gets annoyed enough to pip up and voice it. At some point people get tired and stop even trying to help.

The Target ones are not worth it. I mean you get more grids for your buck but even the small holed ones are to big for piggies. Bed, Bath and Beyond has the small holed ones but it is only 16 for $15, where as I found a 23? pack at K-mart the other day for $30. The big hole ones can be used for flooring and roof but it is just better to get the small hole ones if you want plenty of grids to change the style(like I do very often).

Maybe getting one thing from Target and one from K-mart would be more cost effective?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 3, 2009)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> The Target ones are not worth it. I mean you get more grids for your buck but even the small holed ones are to big for piggies. Bed, Bath and Beyond has the small holed ones but it is only 16 for $15, where as I found a 23? pack at K-mart the other day for $30. The big hole ones can be used for flooring and roof but it is just better to get the small hole ones if you want plenty of grids to change the style(like I do very often).
> 
> Maybe getting one thing from Target and one from K-mart would be more cost effective?


Many of us get our grids from Target, and they are just fine. I don't have a BBB or Kmart that has the grids, so Target was the only option. While it is the larger holed ones that are the issue, I have heard of people buying 2 boxes, then switching out the large holed ones for smaller holes, and returning the large hole box . I don't think the small holed ones from Target are too large. I'm donating a ton of them to the local pig rescue and they are ecstatic to be receiving them! Last time I checked, Target sells the grids at $16 for a 23 grid box.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 3, 2009)

Also, if finding the supplies and building the cage yourself is too much of a hassle, you can actually purchase all the materials you will need online from GuineaPigCages.com. I cant speak for others, but I am not angry with you. Just wanting to help out your new furry additions! How are they doing, by the way? 

See Here for the online store where you can purchase the supplies.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 3, 2009)

I did not think K-mart had them for the longest time but I searched and found them, even the stupid workers did not know where they where.

If you use the coroplast it would not be to big, or maybe my piggies just have small heads. Their part of the condo has grids from walmart(online ordered for horrible price), BBB, and target and the ones from target have a less number of holes and the piggies can get their heads through them so I put stuff around them.

That whole returning thing... I wish I had of thought of that when I got mine, haha xD


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

Can we get more pic's please!!  They are sooo CUTE! inkbouce:


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 3, 2009)

Well - I think people are annoyed because you didn't appropriate research before running out and getting another pet. Therefore you now have 2 guinea pigs in too small of a cage when you should have just waited until you could either buy or build something adequate for them.

It's not fair to the guinea pigs when you get them before you have something adequate set up for them.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

I think her putting 2 cages together is fine. I believe thats what Rachel did. I don't know why everyone is so caught up in her cages. Not everyone likes NIC cages. Plus I'm sure the piggies will get out time too, to run around. 

Rachel had asked me some questions about piggies before she got them. I use to have one. Plus she had them, I believe, when she was younger.

I think it's being a little dramatic about the cages..... and I can see how Rachel feels the way she does.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 3, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I think her putting 2 cages together is fine. I believe thats what Rachel did. I don't know why everyone is so caught up in her cages. *Not everyone likes NIC cages.* Plus I'm sure the piggies will get out time too, to run around.
> 
> Rachel had asked me some questions about piggies before she got them. I use to have one. Plus she had them, I believe, when she was younger.
> 
> I think it's being a little dramatic about the cages..... and I can see how Rachel feels the way she does.


I think NIC grids with guinea pigs are the worst idea anyone ever had. LOL. It took me forever and a day to clean that thing! The store-bought cages are way better for them.

Hey - one thing I did with my guinea pigs is I had a Superyard XT [can be bought at WalMart] and I'd put all 4 of my boys in there while I was outside with my rabbit on the harness so they'd get some run time, some fresh air and some yummy grass.

You should give that a try before the weather gets too cold!  My little buttheads loved it!

As for the 2 cages thing, I don't really understand what the plan is but I'd just buy a bigger cage and keep the smaller one for new arrivals or as a hospital cage. *shrug* That's just me, though.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2009)

My guys have used the target ones just fine. I'll post pics of cages I have used.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 3, 2009)

I gave her three links, posting two of the same _twice_. I told her how important it was to take a look at said websites yet she didn't show any acknowledgment to them. Guinea Pig's are not housed in "NIC" cages, it's called C&C; cubes and coroplast.

Store bought cages are NOT better for them, there are only a small few that are large enough. I clearly stated before she decided to get Guinea Pig's that they need a large amount of space. Two cages with deep pans put together is not adequate, there will not be enough running space due to the high sides. Guinea Pig's cannot jump or hop like rabbit's can. C&C cages are FAR easier to clean than NIC... seriously, is anyone reading the links I posted? It explains all of this.

:twitch:


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 3, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I gave her three links, posting two of the same _twice_. I told her how important it was to take a look at said websites yet she didn't show any acknowledgment to them. Guinea Pig's are not housed in "NIC" cages, it's called C&C; cubes and coroplast.
> 
> Store bought cages are NOT better for them, there are only a small few that are large enough. I clearly stated before she decided to get Guinea Pig's that they need a large amount of space. Two cages with deep pans put together is not adequate, there will not be enough running space due to the high sides. Guinea Pig's cannot jump or hop like rabbit's can. C&C cages are FAR easier to clean than NIC... *seriously, is anyone reading the links I posted?* It explains all of this.
> 
> :twitch:


Why would we if it doesn't apply to us?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2009)

Suggestions have been made, links posted let us leave it at that.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

PIC's Please!! inkbouce: Lol.


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 3, 2009)

Your opinions DO NOT matter to me. i will DO what ever i want. I could keep them in a card board box if i please. So everyone needs to stop, keep there comments to themselves and lay off. Thanks

(This does not include you, SweetSassy.I get were your name came into place  )


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

*RexLovables wrote: *


> (This does not include you, SweetSfluffybunnybottomy.I get were your name came into place  )



Whats this mean? It's spelled different.... :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2009)

RexLovables wrote:


> Your opinions DO NOT matter to me. i will DO what ever i want. I could keep them in a card board box if i please. So everyone needs to bunnypelletsop, keep there comments to themselves and lay off. Thanks
> 
> (This does not include you, SweetSassy.I get were your name came into place  )



If you look I had already asked the comments to stop. 

There is always a nicer way to say things. This goes for everyone if you do not agree with what the person is doing and you already made one comment two comments are not needed.


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 3, 2009)

well tell them to stop.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2009)

RexLovables wrote:


> well tell them to stop.



I believe I just did.


----------

